# HELP PLEASE! Audiobahn AW1200EU enclosure



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

EDIT


I decided to sell it and don't care anymore


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i hate to do this, cause you're one of the non-idiot people here that i actually like....but............

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45487


----------

